# New wheels for Tarmac SL4



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Could go wheels, could go Spesh thread... I guess I will keep it here.
I just built up some Velocity A23 rims with DT Swiss 350 hubs for the Tarmac SL4. Very traditional build for the cruddy roads up here on the Olympic Peninsula. I would love some 404's or Enve's, but I just can't pull the trigger on the money. Not to mention, I am about 50 pounds over my goal weight, so why trash some nice new carbons. 

I am also demoing some new Turbo Pro 700x25c tires that our Specialilzed rep sent me. I am hoping they ride like my tubeless tires, given that they have so much air volume and similar weight to the tubeless set up. Should be fun!


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

I think that's the smart way to go especially for training and most long rides. I have three sets of stan's alpha wheels that I use on two bikes. Same idea pretty much. I love the 25s in the winter our area is covered with debris (pine needles) that covers ridges and pot holes. The 25s tubeless with a little less air really smooths it out. 

What size is that frame by the way? I like it.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

IJBcape said:


> I think that's the smart way to go especially for training and most long rides. I have three sets of stan's alpha wheels that I use on two bikes. Same idea pretty much. I love the 25s in the winter our area is covered with debris (pine needles) that covers ridges and pot holes. The 25s tubeless with a little less air really smooths it out.
> 
> What size is that frame by the way? I like it.


Thanks. It's a 58cm. My lunch muscle (gut) gets in the way if I try to ride a 56, so the extra HT length on the 58 helps out. The 25s I'm running are actually tubes. Specialized doesn't make a 25c tubeless, yet, but I will run it if they do.
After a short ride tonight, my impressions are favorable, of the wheels and the tires. Smooth ride and the wheels seem stiff enough for my 255 pounds.


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

What is your opinion on the 25's vs the 23 tires?


----------

